# Other people eat so little



## debodun (Sep 26, 2016)

I attended the county volunteer luncheon this weekend. There were two menu choices - chicken piccata and vegetarian lasagna. The people at my table were about 50/50 on the choices; I opted for the chicken. However, I noticed everyone but me left food on their plate, some more than others. One woman that had the lasagna only took 2 or 3 forkfuls and pushed it away. She didn't even want it to take home the leftover part. I thought the portions were minuscule. The chicken was a white meat portion about 3 inches in diameter and then they cut it in half to make it look like more served with an ice cream-sized scoop of rice pilaf. I could have eaten three of those dinners! It looked lost on that 10" dinner plate. Even so, most people left a half to a third of what they were served on their plates. I also notice how slow people eat. Since I live alone, don't eat out much and am used to the portions I prepare for myself, I wanted to know if I'm a pig or other people are just fussy eaters.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, people that are concerned about their weight have to consider portion control, but if that is not an issue for you, then you are O.K.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 26, 2016)

debodun said:


> I attended the county volunteer luncheon this weekend. There were two menu choices - chicken piccata and vegetarian lasagna. The people at my table were about 50/50 on the choices; I opted for the chicken. However, I noticed everyone but me left food on their plate, some more than others. One woman that had the lasagna only took 2 or 3 forkfuls and pushed it away. She didn't even want it to take home the leftover part. I thought the portions were minuscule. The chicken was a white meat portion about 3 inches in diameter and then they cut it in half to make it look like more served with an ice cream-sized scoop of rice pilaf. I could have eaten three of those dinners! It looked lost on that 10" dinner plate. Even so, most people left a half to a third of what they were served on their plates. I also notice how slow people eat. Since I live alone, don't eat out much and am used to the portions I prepare for myself, I wanted to know if I'm a pig or other people are just fussy eaters.


I don't know what the age group was at the dinner group you were at, but a lot of elder people cut way back on portion sizes because they usually are not as active as they were when young


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I don't know what the age group was at the dinner group you were at, but a lot of elder people cut way back on portion sizes because they usually are not as active as they were when young



I think I was the youngest at the table and I'm 64.

When I was growing up, my mom prepared ample portions an I HAD to eat it ALL or sit at the table until I did (was anyone ever chided with the warning, "There are starving children in the world that would be happy to have that food!"?). It also seemed that I could never eat fast enough. My mom was always anxious to have everyone done and gone from the table so she could do the dishes, then relax for the evening. Then in school, we were given 15 minutes for lunch. If you had to wait in line at the cafeteria, it didn't leave much time for food. These circumstances made me a FAST eater, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2016)

There are as many reasons as there are women!

Maybe they did not care for it, are on a diet, vanity, etc...

I myself am cursed to have been brought up as a member, in good standing, of "the clean plate club"!!!!!!


----------



## Lon (Sep 26, 2016)

I think that age has a lot to do with it. I can't begin to eat the large portions that I once could just 10 years ago.


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2016)

debodun said:


> I think I was the youngest at the table and I'm 64.
> 
> When I was growing up, my mom prepared ample portions an I HAD to eat it ALL or sit at the table until I did (was anyone ever chided with the warning, "There are starving children in the world that would be happy to have that food!"?). It also seemed that I could never eat fast enough. My mom was always anxious to have everyone done and gone from the table so she could do the dishes, then relax for the evening. Then in school, we were given 15 minutes for lunch. If you had to wait in line at the cafeteria, it didn't leave much time for food. These circumstances made me a FAST eater, too.



Oh, heck yes!  I got the "starving children in Africa" who apparently lived in a village that could live for an entire _month_ on what I left on my plate.  

My late husband said he always got the "starving babies in China".  I guess the starving children were divided up between the Protestants and the Catholics.  The Protestants got Africa and the Catholics got China.  My father once said that he got the "starving children in Armenia".  For some reason the Methodists decided to claim Armenia?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 26, 2016)

I noticed that when we go to a buffet. I don't mean to say that just because you paid one price you have to stuff yourself. I see a lot of that also, but I have seen many people with a tiny bit on their plates and then they leave. Makes no sense to me. I like to try a little of this and a little of that.  When I was a kid my Mom would say,"think of all the poor people in Europe". My Mom was also big on getting through dinner in a hurry. Even after she moved in with us and I would take my time she would say," clean up now and sit later."


----------



## Cookie (Sep 26, 2016)

Possibly elderly people are fussy eaters and have digestive issues and suspicious that it might not agree with them as well as being reluctant to try new things or might not like what is being served.  And of course, they might not even by hungry. Then there are those who consider it guache to stuff oneself in public.  Lots of reasons people eat little at these events.

Where I come from at a wedding or church event, the food was always ethnically familiar and pleasing to me and my family and of course we put it away like there was no tomorrow.  My mother usually made the meals and we didn't snack in between, so I was always hungry and dinner time, plus she was an excellent cook so I always ate everything.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2016)

I was telling a friend about leaving food on the plate. She said that it's "polite" to leave a least a forkful. I've never heard of that custom. Just seems like a big waste to me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 26, 2016)

When we eat out I tend to eat much less than everybody else...always enjoy having the rest of my plate for lunch the next day. I always bring all the leftovers home, even salad and greens. If we don't eat whatever the dogs or rats will be happy with it.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 26, 2016)

I heard about the starving kids in India...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Sep 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> When we eat out I tend to eat much less than everybody else...always enjoy having the rest of my plate for lunch the next day. I always bring all the leftovers home, even salad and greens. If we don't eat whatever the dogs or rats will be happy with it.


I always ask for a to go plate too. I don't waste food, but I don't feel like I have to stuff myself either.  I brought a wrapped plate back from the baby shower yesterday. There was just too much food on my plate. 
In my family they only made you finish all the vegetables on the plate.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 26, 2016)

I noticed the same thing Deb at a wedding I went to a few years ago.  Many of them were much much younger than I, too.  They sat there and pushed their food around on the plate and left quite a bit.  I was tempted to say "Can I have the rest" as the serving sizes were tiny.  We were taught about the starving kids of the world, too, not sure which country, though.  As a kid I didn't often finish my plate but as an adult I'd finish my plate and another plate, too.  But now as I'm really trying to watch what I eat I am trying to just have one plate full.  And I do finish my plate!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2016)

A friend of mine usually orders her favorite dish at this certain restaurant when we go there. She has a martini, fills up on bread & butter, eats half her (generous) salad and maybe 2 bites of the actual entree, then says "I'm full", and brings the entire thing home. Every time!

Why even bother at all? We can sit home, drink a martini eat bread and butter and some salad, lol. That particular entree the next day, is never as tasty as when piping hot and freshly served. 

I see nothing wrong or impolite about finishing one's meal in these days. I have read that it was proper to leave a few bites on the plate so as not to look like a glutton, but that was in a bygone era; a time when people ate 4 or 5 courses.

It seems at this luncheon, the food wasn't that great and some people were either not hungry or saving up so they could go home and gorge on cake and ice cream.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2016)

jujube said:


> Oh, heck yes!  I got the "starving children in Africa" who apparently lived in a village that could live for an entire _month_ on what I left on my plate.
> 
> My late husband said he always got the "starving babies in China".  I guess the starving children were divided up between the Protestants and the Catholics.  The Protestants got Africa and the Catholics got China.  My father once said that he got the "starving children in Armenia".  For some reason the Methodists decided to claim Armenia?



I got the starving children in Japan.  It was not long after the war.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2016)

debodun said:


> I was telling a friend about leaving food on the plate. She said that it's "polite" to leave a least a forkful. I've never heard of that custom. Just seems like a big waste to me.



I never heard that one either.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2016)

In my experience, food at luncheon type events is never very good (usually rubber chicken), and in teeny-tiny portions.  Maybe they are trying to save money on the food?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a good appetite and like good food, but if I'm out eating with other people in public, talking to them during the meal, etc., I tend to eat less.  If it's something I don't like, I won't continue to eat it.  As Aunt Bea said, many times for health reasons people are on some kind of diet and will not risk overating.  If I'm just at a restaurant with my husband, I'll usually order something I like and finish the whole thing.  I like the bread and butter and appetizers, but I make sure I don't fill up on anything before the main entree is served.


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Why even bother at all?



I wonder that myself - why do these people go to luncheons when they don't eat. The woman that only took 2 forkfuls from her plate proceeded to take out knitting from her handbag. It was like she wasn't even interested in the program. She could have stayed home, had noting to eat, and knit.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2016)

Some peeps crave the company of functions, yet, for whatever reason, fail to participate. Bump on a log syndrome.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 27, 2016)

Perhaps there is a sense of obligation to attend and show the face, even tho not interested in the food nor the company.


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2016)

One other woman at my table complained more than once "It's taking too long.", referring to the luncheon as a whole. She kept looking at her watch and fidgeting in her seat like she had ants in her pants. She calmed down when she was served, but resumed her fidgeting when she was done eating. I wanted to ask her if she turned into a pumpkin at 3 pm, but I did ask if she had to be somewhere else. She said "Not really." 

Even though I was in no hurry, it did seem like the banquet staff took their time serving the meals. The people who were served first were done and had dessert before the last table was served. There were 4 waitpersons to serve 8 people to a table and there were 24 tables. I asked for a glass of water since I don't drink coffee. I wait about 30 minutes, then reminded the waitstaff again and it was another 10 minutes until I was served water. The whole luncheon plus the program too about 3 and a half hours.

I reiterate - why do these people attend if they are so distressed by it? It's like "The meal and I should hit the table at the same time, everyone should be finished eating in 5 minutes or less, have a 5 minute program, then let me outta here! I guess I'll never understand other people's attitudes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 27, 2016)

After following the weight watchers program, I have been amazed at how little it takes to feel satisfied..  this after years of shoveling it in hand over fist until ready to burst.   Eating slow also helps.. it takes 20 minutes for your stomach to tell your brain it is satisfied.  Do you know how much you can pack in in 20 minutes eating fast?   It's  also important to stay mindful of your stomach and ask yourself.. am I really still hungry.. or am I just eating to be eating because it tastes good.   

When  hubby and I go out to dinner or breakfast, we split an entrée.   Our favorite breakfast is a 3 egg veggie omelet with hash browns and an order of toast.. with an extra plate.. We each get half with one slice of toast and a small 6 oz tomato juice.. and I am amazed how full it makes me.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2016)

"....._ The people who were served first were done and had dessert before the last table was served_." 

Well Deb, if the portions were as minuscule as you've described, and most people only ate a few bites, I shouldn't wonder.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2016)

debodun said:


> One other woman at my table complained more than once "It's taking too long.", referring to the luncheon as a whole. She kept looking at her watch and fidgeting in her seat like she had ants in her pants. She calmed down when she was served, but resumed her fidgeting when she was done eating. I wanted to ask her if she turned into a pumpkin at 3 pm, but I did ask if she had to be somewhere else. She said "Not really."
> 
> Even though I was in no hurry, it did seem like the banquet staff took their time serving the meals. *The people who were served first were done and had dessert before the last table was served. There were 4 waitpersons to serve 8 people to a table and there were 24 tables.* I asked for a glass of water since I don't drink coffee. I wait about 30 minutes, then reminded the waitstaff again and it was another 10 minutes until I was served water. The whole luncheon plus the program too about 3 and a half hours.
> 
> I reiterate - why do these people attend if they are so distressed by it? It's like "The meal and I should hit the table at the same time, everyone should be finished eating in 5 minutes or less, have a 5 minute program, then let me outta here! I guess I'll never understand other people's attitudes.



Your post made me think of a story about Queen Victoria.  They say that when Queen Victoria was at a banquet she was the first one served and when she was finished eating all plates were removed from the tables, in some cases she was finished before everyone at the banquet had been served!


----------



## DaveA (Sep 29, 2016)

debodun said - - - - (was anyone ever chided with the warning, "There are starving children in the world that would be happy to have that food!"?)


I heard that many times but, for some reason (this was in the late 30's-early 40's), instead of the world in general, it always (in my mother's comment) China???

Poor mom - - I can only guess that she'd read, in some article, about difficult times for Chinese folks .


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 29, 2016)

debodun said:


> I was telling a friend about leaving food on the plate. She said that it's "polite" to leave a least a forkful. I've never heard of that custom. Just seems like a big waste to me.


(a) I was told this was "leaving a bite for Miss Manners".  If you are at someone else's home and you clean your plate that's a sign you didn't get enough to satisfy your hunger.  So by leaving a bite, your host/hostess knew you had received plenty to eat.

(b) For me in Southern Ohio in the late 40's/early 50s the starving children were in China.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 30, 2016)

debodun said:


> I wonder that myself - why do these people go to luncheons when they don't eat. The woman that only took 2 forkfuls from her plate proceeded to take out knitting from her handbag. It was like she wasn't even interested in the program. She could have stayed home, had noting to eat, and knit.



I personally think it's pretty rude to take out your knitting at the table while others are still eating!


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2016)

I happened to mention the luncheon, and the amount of food left on people's plates, to another person I know. She said that when she has to go to a public function where food is going to be served, she eats before she goes, that way she won't seem like a pig and gobble up all the food on her plate. To me eating before going out is like cleaning the house before the maid comes. 

Why should people be so concerned with their public image and be worried that others would think them a glutton? At a luncheon like I attended, the people there don't even know you and you will likely not see them again. Every year I've gone to it, there are different people at my table.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 15, 2016)

I think it's one of those old fashioned notions about ladyhood that's quite antiquated now.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I think it's one of those old fashioned notions about ladyhood that's quite antiquated now.



Agreed.


----------



## oldman (Oct 16, 2016)

My wife and I have been splitting a meal at the local Ruby Tuesday, or other same type of restaurant for about the past 5 or so years. I don't like eating a lot of food and feeling stuffed. If we go to a more fancy smancy place, then we each order our own entree.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2016)

oldman said:


> My wife and I have been splitting a meal at the local Ruby Tuesday, or other same type of restaurant for about the past 5 or so years. I don't like eating a lot of food and feeling stuffed. If we go to a more fancy smancy place, then we each order our own entree.



I agree..  Most local restaurants serve outlandishly huge portions.  NO ONE needs to eat that much.  We either split ours, or make sure we take half home to make another meal.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2016)

I am not going to complain about large portions. Just bring the extra home and keep quiet about it! If they overhear you, they will shrink those portions in a wink of an eye and will NOT lower the prices.

Then, many of us won't have lunch the next day; then, if someone tried to eat off my plate they'd have a fork stuck in his hand. So, shhhhhh, mum's the word.


----------

